# The Begining of 100 Pens



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I got an order for 100 pens. Here are the first few. The last are Stabilized Spalted Hackberry from Mesquiteman.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

100 pens, wow

that should be a very nice chunk of change


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! nice order and the pens GREAT.LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

bill said:


> 100 pens, wow
> 
> that should be a very nice chunk of change


I'm married!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

100 'Sticks' ...WOW !!!!.. Momma's gonna be happy fo' sho' !!!:biggrin:

I forecast a LOT of sawdust in yore skivvies for the next few weeks...

Those are REALLY nice lookin' kits...and finished pens....:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking pens. 100 pen order is nice too. Thats a couple of days work for Toruga


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work (and not a bad selling job either).


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Nice looking pens. 100 pen order is nice too. Thats a couple of days work for Toruga


 I've seen him do that in an afternoon. :rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look great. But 100? I wouldn't want to ever look at a pen again after that.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are some nice looking pens.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats on a 100 pen order. That is awesome! Looks like you are off to a great start. That is a good looking kit too. I have one in my pocket right now. Gonna be some happy customers, i'm sure.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What kit is that?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here you go Bobby:

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Elegant_Sierra.html


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like you hard work is paying off Mate!!! Great looking Pens!!!!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kindness. September will be one year that I have been turning. I made up my mind that If I was going to step off head first I would give it my all. Sure have spent some frustrating evenings and late nights in the shop with perfect broken pens. It is crazy fun and addicting.


----------

